
Show HN: Tweet messages that unlock in the future - raghavtoshniwal
http://trim.kim/OceanNotionEmotion
======
nanobyte109
You can simply read the "tweet" from the websocket in Devtools :-D
[https://i.imgur.com/Z3669oi.png](https://i.imgur.com/Z3669oi.png)

~~~
raghavtoshniwal
Whoops! Fixed it now.

~~~
nanobyte109
Dont know what you have "fixed" ...

Its still not encrypted!
[https://i.imgur.com/BjIZKgL.png](https://i.imgur.com/BjIZKgL.png)

------
huhtenberg
How is it related to this post not from 2 days ago:

    
    
        Show HN: Tweet encrypted messages
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18517991
    
    ?

~~~
raghavtoshniwal
I’ve iterated over that one a few times. Added decryption and timers, it’s a
much more complete service.

